# preserving hand tools



## chesterboyd (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best way to care for old tools---other than keep them dry? What type oil or wax would you put on for best results.I have inherited several planes, drills, etc and would like to make up a display and coat:yes: them with something to protect them----any suggestions?Thanks.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Johnson's paste wax on EVERYTHING. Saws, planes and all bare metal. Won't hurt japaning either. More cost effective than that fancy stuff and a can lasts forever. Prevents rust, buffs up real nice and slicker'n snot on a doorknob. "Slippery Slope" indeed !


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

What steve said. And make sure any rust, even a light dusting from sitting, is off the tools. Even under wax the rust can still act if it is already present, just slower.


----------

